# taxi from airport



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

hi folks, hope everyone is well!

after a recommend for a taxi from Malaga airport to Fuengirola as i have just had surgery for a Brain Haemorrhage so dont want to be hanging around the airport or relying on a transfer?

many thanks 

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> hi folks, hope everyone is well!
> 
> after a recommend for a taxi from Malaga airport to Fuengirola as i have just had surgery for a Brain Haemorrhage so dont want to be hanging around the airport or relying on a transfer?
> 
> ...


The airport is awash with taxis - you wont have to hang around, you'll be spoilt for choice!!!!! I hope you are fit and well now!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> The airport is awash with taxis - you wont have to hang around, you'll be spoilt for choice!!!!! I hope you are fit and well now!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No specific recommendation, but I've googled 'taxis from Malaga airport' and booked one in advance before. It has worked out cheaper than picking one up at the terminal.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes very easy to get a taxi there, and they are all licenced. It is harder I always think to look out for a bloke with a dodgy sign when you come through arrivals for the sake of a few quid


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> yes very easy to get a taxi there, and they are all licenced. It is harder I always think to look out for a bloke with a dodgy sign when you come through arrivals for the sake of a few quid


I agree, the official taxi rank is right outside the door (minimum charge €15), whereas the authorised pick-up point for other vehicles is tucked round the back and not so easy to find.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We always use Holiday Taxis. Excellent service and cheaper than the rank taxis. Still not sure if I can post wenbsites here but google them and you'll find them top of the list.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> We always use Holiday Taxis. Excellent service and cheaper than the rank taxis. Still not sure if I can post wenbsites here but google them and you'll find them top of the list.



You can as a solicited (asked for) recommendation, your not advertising for your own gain and you're a regular - so yes hun you can!!!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> You can as a solicited (asked for) recommendation, your not advertising for your own gain and you're a regular - so yes hun you can!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hoorah, by Jiminy, let´s crack open some bubbly!! :clap2: :juggle:

Holiday Taxis | Airport Transfers, Airport Taxis and Airport Shuttles


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks to everyone for replying but just got back from Consultant and we have been told to cancel!! 

totally and utterly gutted as it was 2weeks today we were due to come over. been told i can fly again in Aug tho

wish i could drink so i could drown my sorrows!! 

Thanks again folks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> thanks to everyone for replying but just got back from Consultant and we have been told to cancel!!
> 
> totally and utterly gutted as it was 2weeks today we were due to come over. been told i can fly again in Aug tho
> 
> ...


What about alternatives??? sailing, driving???

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

weluvspain said:


> thanks to everyone for replying but just got back from Consultant and we have been told to cancel!!
> 
> totally and utterly gutted as it was 2weeks today we were due to come over. been told i can fly again in Aug tho
> 
> ...


What a shame  I'll have drink for you - what am I having??¿¿?? :spit:


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

hey Jo

he just doesn't think i am well enough to travel yet.

wasn't looking forward to the journey as it was to be honest, which i why i wanted a taxi waiting for us so we didn't have to wait at all..............seems extreme but even going to the loo and i'm exhausted so at least i wont be spoiling it for everyone else now too.

he said i can travel in/after August so not given up hope completely-just upsetting when the last couple of months have been so pants too :-(

thanks xx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

thrax said:


> What a shame  I'll have drink for you - what am I having??¿¿?? :spit:


either a Gin and Lemonade or a Vodka and Diet Coke..........whichever takes your fancy!! haha 

Bottoms up!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

weluvspain said:


> either a Gin and Lemonade or a Vodka and Diet Coke..........whichever takes your fancy!! haha
> 
> Bottoms up!


never too good at choices so I´ll have both.:tongue1:


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

thrax said:


> never too good at choices so I´ll have both.:tongue1:


haha-dont blame you one bit!!


----------

